# ST Martin groceries & restaurants???



## caribbean (Aug 26, 2006)

We are heading down to ST Martin for the first time at the beginning of October. First week at Flamingo Beach and the second week at Royal Palm Beach. 

Looking for recommendations for the best grocery stores, preferably located within an easy drive of these resorts. Ones with the best selection & with good meats and produce.

Also would like to hear your recommendations on good, reasonably priced restaurants. Since we will be there 2 weeks, I don't want to pay big bucks every night. So would like to know the good local places to go for dinners.

Thanks,


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 26, 2006)

Have you checked out Traveltalkonline.com?  They have a St. Martin forum that will answer every question you can think of.

We are going next summer and I visit there regularly.

Have fun.

Anne


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 26, 2006)

Patty - a couple of good spots near you are:

- restaurant at La Vista (reservations may be required)
- Boathouse
- Turtle Pier (near airport)
- Le Bec Fin


----------



## Harmina (Aug 26, 2006)

*supermarket*

There is a Grand Marche supermarket down by the Texaco station on the way into Phillipsburgh. It has a great deli, produce, bakery & meat department. It is a very large, clean,& modern store.
There is also the Peli Deli which is on the Pelican property, close to the Flamingo. They have a very good selection and quite reasonably priced.
You are within walking distance of several restaurants. You are going to love the location! Enjoy! 
We spent 2 weeks at the La Vista in March. Be sure to check out the Hideaway restaurant there. You will need reservations there for dinner.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Aug 26, 2006)

A couple of others right in your area- Pineapple Pete's, Lee's, Tutta Pasta - all very reasonable. Hideaway at La Vista and Mary Boon's are my favorites in Simpson Bay area. They are a little pricier that the others I mentioned but not outrageous. Enjoy!


----------



## sunset2854 (Aug 26, 2006)

On my first trip to St Marten we got lost leaving the airport and drove past a place outside that had lobsters on the grill. we stopped and had the best grilled lobster. We also took awesome ribs back to the resort.  If you are looking for local food look for "Johnny B's under the tree" and that is exactly where it is. On our second trip we forgot the location but the staff at the resort knew excatly who we were talking about. It's local food and reasonable.


----------



## caribbean (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. Printing it out and putting it in my travel folder.


----------



## Aldo (Sep 4, 2006)

Close to the Flamingo?

The Daily Extra in Cole Bay is within LONG walking distance, I've done it several times to carry a backpack full of food back..I'd guess a 45 minute hike.  They have everything and the prices are excellent.  Walk down the hill from Flamingo, go right at the bottom of the hill on the Welfare Road, it's a couple of miles down..but you can catch the bus at the bottom of the hill and it will take you right there for a buck if you dont want to make the hike.

The big markets are the Grand Marches either at the roundabout off the Bush Road north of Phillipsburg or the one in Marigot...a bit pricier and you will need a car to get to either one, or take the jitney busses.


The best place for great inexpensive meals is the Lido BBQ stand, also in Cole Bay, across the street from the Daihatsu dealer...$6 to $8 for a huge chicken or rib dinner, more than you can eat, and great food.


----------



## Bootser (Sep 19, 2006)

Patti
Please add Jimbo's to your list. Have not seen it mentioned yet. 
Great TexMex. 
I'm sorry I know its the caribbean, but ............
Very good combo chicken steak Fajitas. 
Sevice can be trying at times (mainly on Friday), but worh the chance. 
Jimbo's is next to Zee Best in the shopping area in Simpson Bay.

Banana's
Doesn't look like much but pretty good food at reasonable price.

Need to try Cheri's in Maho.
Food is okay but pretty good entertainment that involves everybody. Don't think you'll be disappointed.

Johnny B Under the Tree already mentioned.
for take home lobster or ribs (or both)

On Orient for lunch
1.Andy and Cheryl's "Baywatch"
2.Pedro's
Baywatch has all the liscense plates and is "Protected by the Sorpranos"
If available Steamed Mussels with marinara sauce.

Agree with the Grande Marche at the Roundabout on the way to Phillipsburg for major groceries including meats, fruits and vegies
For more convenience items, 7-Alive down the road from the Royal Palm toward airport, just past McDonalds; within easy walking distance of Royal Palm. Just further down is a great bakery for breakfast croisants, etc.
More economical and quicker alternate to Zee Best.
Enjoy.

Ron


----------



## dolores1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi neighbor (I am in your neck of VA)

Anyway, we will be in SXM for the first three weeks of Oct (right next door to you at Pelican)

On 13 Oct, There is a TTOL party at BBB (Buccaneer Beach Bar) -- it is open to everyone.

There are many reasonably priced restaurants nearby the two locations you are staying.    Are there any particular foods you like more than others?

Flamingo and Pelican have great (large) deli sandwiches for less than $4.00.
As mentioned by another poster, all of the "lolos" have reasonably priced meals.  

The grocery stores in SXM are located everywhere nowadays --  There is a "costco-type" store that sells food at reasonable prices.   Personally, it is too crowded for me.   There is a grocery store near the airport (that I have been going to lately -- it is connected to the newer section of the RI)

Another Grand Marche (gourmet)  is scheduled to open soon -- also near the airport.   (I walk to the airport daily for exercise, so I do not consider it a long way.)

If you like fast food, there is the subway nearby, and the McDonald's.

In other words, you do not have to break the bank to eat well in SXM. (unless you want to)

Just found this in another thread here onTUG -- thought it might be helpful

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=28588

It is for "budgeting" while in SXM.


----------



## Neil Rooney (Sep 28, 2006)

*Grocery & Restaurant*

The owners of the Island's largest supermarket are opening a new store on October 2nd, Le Gourmet Marche, in the OLD Sambuca/Hot Tomatoes building in Simpson Bay.

Bananas is closed, another restaurant will open there in late October.

Try www.bajatzu.com restauant in upstairs in Maho!


----------



## jfitz (Oct 3, 2006)

If you are in the habit of buying some items at Sam's Club or Costco, the Cost-U-Less on the way to Philipsburg (just past the roundabout on the left) is very similar in selection and price structure.  We usually stop there first and then go across the street to Grand Marche for the rest of our supplies.

For cheap eats you can't beat Lido's BBQ and Johhny B's Under the Tree, both on Welfare Road. At both you will find more locals than tourists.  For great hamburgers and cold drinks, Buccaneer Beach Bar is between Flamingo and Royal Palm.  Mark's Place in the Grand Marche shopping center is good, reasonable and a favorite with locals.  Welfare Road abounds with good restaurants.  Pineapple Pete's and Skipjacks are two of my favorites.


----------



## Bootser (Nov 5, 2006)

Also forgot to mention the Buccanear Beach Bar as a great little place to get a cold beer and burger.


----------

